# Why is everyone shouting?



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2014)

Every posting on the site seems to be in upper case (including this one as I type)

Have I done something weird, or is everyone seeing it?

eg....


----------



## Sara_H (17 Nov 2014)

I'm glad you asked, I thought I was going mad.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Nov 2014)

agggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-my eyes are bleeding


----------



## slowmotion (17 Nov 2014)

Sara_H said:


> I'm glad you asked, I thought I was going mad.


 Actually, I am a nutcase. Now I seem to be upper case too.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (17 Nov 2014)

SHHH YOU GUYS! IT'S LATE!! HAHA 


WHO BROKE THE SITE AND UPPERCASSED IT..!


----------



## RedRider (17 Nov 2014)

SHSHHH


----------



## slowmotion (17 Nov 2014)

TRY POSTING IN CAPS AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## slowmotion (17 Nov 2014)

Exactly the same.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2014)

Glad I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO'S HAVING PROBLEMS


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2014)

Any better?


----------



## Glow worm (17 Nov 2014)

weIRD!


----------



## slowmotion (17 Nov 2014)

I have just moved to Australia. BLOOD IS RUSHING TO MY HEAD...
NURSE!


----------



## mickle (17 Nov 2014)

Aaaargh!


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2014)

Hang on ...


----------



## Glow worm (17 Nov 2014)

Now its gone australian


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2014)

wow, that's fantastic. Has April fools come early???


----------



## RedRider (17 Nov 2014)

IS IT AUSTRALIA DAY?


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2014)

Okay, caps sorted ...


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> Hang on ...


What to?


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> Okay, caps sorted ...


no


----------



## 400bhp (17 Nov 2014)




----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2014)

@Shaun don't work on the site when you are just back from the pub. Drinking fosters, I assume.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2014)

editbutton has disappeared!


----------



## guitarpete247 (17 Nov 2014)

Thanks Shaun. I just thought I'd entered a parallel universe .

Edit button is back.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Nov 2014)

Thanks Shaun. Top Man.


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2014)

No probs - was just messing ... sooooo, who wants large, CAPS, purple, Comic Sans across the whole forum?


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (17 Nov 2014)

Someone's been having fun then! Bored? :P make sure it's ALL about 16pt


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2014)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> Someone's been having fun then! Bored? :P make sure it's ALL about 16pt



This okay?


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> No probs - was just messing ... sooooo, who wants large, CAPS, purple, Comic Sans across the whole forum?


that's fantastic.

I have to go to bed now, will someone keep a record of whatever else Shaun gets up to.

Oh, and whatever he is on, as well


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (17 Nov 2014)

Looks Fab! nice and Bright, my favorite colour too!


----------



## Trull (17 Nov 2014)

_OMG DEF BY COMIC SANS!_​


----------



## StuAff (17 Nov 2014)

Who's going to moderate this then......


----------



## DCLane (17 Nov 2014)

Large, purple, Comic Sans = fine with me


----------



## StuAff (17 Nov 2014)

At least it's not Dingbats


(No, Shaun. Just, no  ).


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (17 Nov 2014)

< to name a few emotions this evokes! Who needs sleep


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2014)

Soooooo tempting ... but you're right, no, it just wouldn't work as well would it?


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2014)

Okay, back to norms!


----------



## guitarpete247 (17 Nov 2014)

Oh no!!!! It's gone back to Nominal (!!!!) .


----------



## ScotiaLass (17 Nov 2014)

slowmotion said:


> I have just moved to Australia. BLOOD IS RUSHING TO MY HEAD...
> NURSE!


You called?


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> No probs - was just messing ... sooooo, who wants large, CAPS, purple, Comic Sans across the whole forum?


Purple on yellow would give it a dodgy look. Make it hard to print out in greyscale.


----------



## Crackle (17 Nov 2014)

Arial 


User said:


> I think we are all lucky that @theclaud never saw it.


Oh she saw it. She can spot Comic Sans while you're thinking about picking it from the menu.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2014)

Its a mutation of thee "fluffy pink bunny" syndrome that hit before.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2014)

Blimey..glad I missed this one...


----------



## Scoosh (18 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey..glad I missed this one...


So are we Mods - you'd have been going ape with Reported threads/ posts !


----------



## Shaun (18 Nov 2014)

Go on then, just for Ian - let's have another look at the lovely ALL CAPS CC!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2014)

hahaha bloody ha


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

It made me laugh.. Something I need at the moment


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It made me laugh.. Something I need at the moment




It did me too.......
Looks like I logged off last night just as the boss played his little game


----------



## Shaun (18 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It did me too.......
> Looks like I logged off last night just as the boss played his little game



I'll spare you the 20px purple Comic Sans ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2014)

Previews are still in caps.

30 seconds later edit: they aren't now.


----------



## Shaun (18 Nov 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Previews are still in caps.



Your device might have cached the CSS file that controls the look 'n' feel of CC - should be able to clear it with a simple CTRL+F5 (PC / laptop) or clearing your browser cache (phone / tablet).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> I'll spare you the 20px purple Comic Sans ...


Ow.... That one looked great... you could even match it to @ianrauk 's current blue avatar (much better than the one you had a couple odd weeks ago which really didn't work at all)....


----------



## Scoosh (18 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Ow.... That one looked great... you could even match it to [COLOR=#0000ff]@ianrauk[/COLOR] 's current blue avatar (much better than the one you had a couple odd weeks ago which really didn't work at all)....


What - his selfie ??


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

Scoosh said:


> What - his selfie ??


Yep.,. Nice shade of blue that


----------

